# Specialized Comp Stem



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

What are those + and - sign on the top cap of a Specialized stem for? I tried playing around with the stem angle of my Tarmac elite but could not remember where was + and - sign oriented before I loosened it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

stockracing said:


> What are those + and - sign on the top cap of a Specialized stem for? I tried playing around with the stem angle of my Tarmac elite but could not remember where was + and - sign oriented before I loosened it.


Tells you whether the shim is in the up (+) or down (-) position and by how many degrees. (the number next to it.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Because the shims cant the stem slightly back/ forward (depending on which is used), the top cap bolt hole is offset to compensate, thus the +/ - designations. When you get your shim and stem set as desired and install the top cap and bolt, spin the cap 1/2 way (+ at top, then - at top) to see which position best aligns the cap flush with the top of stem, then pre-load the bearings. 

I believe RJP Diver is referring to the arrow on the side of the stem, designating which position (flipped up/ down) the stem is in. Flipped down, it points to the minus number on the right side, flipped up it refers to the plus (left side).


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Because the shims cant the stem slightly back/ forward (depending on which is used), the top cap bolt hole is offset to compensate, thus the +/ - designations. When you get your shim and stem set as desired and install the top cap and bolt, spin the cap 1/2 way (+ at top, then - at top) to see which position best aligns the cap flush with the top of stem, then pre-load the bearings.
> 
> I believe RJP Diver is referring to the arrow on the side of the stem, designating which position (flipped up/ down) the stem is in. Flipped down, it points to the minus number on the right side, flipped up it refers to the plus (left side).


Got it, thanks!


----------

